# What is your ringtone?



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2015)

Mine is:


----------



## Jayro (Jun 7, 2015)

Mine is Chev's dying ringer from the movie CRANK:


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sheimi (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## migles (Jun 7, 2015)

be me at friends house at late hours... momma calls, *evil song comes* song suits mom...


----------



## Vipera (Jun 7, 2015)

Default ringing tone. Any song is going to be hated by me anyway.

I use the eonflute for SMS.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2015)

Think of the best rendition of a vibration that you can. I haven't actually had a ringer turned on for over a year now.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Think of the best rendition of a vibration that you can. I haven't actually had a ringer turned on for over a year now.


That vibration must turn you on


----------



## MaskedRed (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Sheimi (Jun 7, 2015)

When I go for a S5 in a couple weeks, this'll be my new ringtone. It's loud as fuck.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 7, 2015)

and my notification tone is


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2015)

I have no ringtone. Vibration is more than enough.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I have no ringtone. Vibration is more than enough.





Spoiler: You should make this your ringtone:


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 7, 2015)

...It's catchy.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 7, 2015)

For phone calls, mine is:
https://soundcloud.com/d-j-detweiler/ringtone

For SMS's, it's


For email's it's

(except not cut off, no idea why that video is even though it's exactly where I got the clip from ._.)

and my gf's SMS is

 "If only I could be so grossly incandescent"


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## TVL (Jul 3, 2015)

2:30 in, time skip didn't work when video was embedded for whatever reason. The best game music ever made.

My SMS sound is LoZ item fanfare.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jul 3, 2015)

If I don't know the person or haven't set a personal ringtone for them: (I lost a bet and had to use a song by Miley Cyrus. I found this, and it qualified)




I have a few people with different ringtones:

My girlfriend: 

My uncle: 

Work: 

I have an odd sense of humor.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 3, 2015)

For general calls it's Love's Vagrant from Bravely Default. 



Spoiler








As for my text tone, I made this little vid and converted it to an MP3 just to freak people out in the streets  



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2015)

Whattsapp tone: "Come back when you've got some money buddy!" from BS1
Kik tone: Shock jockey activation tune from BSI
Group Whatsapp: "Hey! I've got a family to feed!" from BS1
Ringtone for calls: "Fill your cravings at the circus of values!" from BS1
Bf's personal ringtone: GIR saying "Meow"
SMS tone: Airship alarm from BSI (on repeat)
Wake up alert: Clean vocal part of "Outline in colour - A Jury of wolves"
Alert for reminders: GIR saying "YES vermin lord!"


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 4, 2015)

Mine is now Bad Blood by Taylor Swift (Lamar free version)

Looking for sms/notification tho


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 4, 2015)

Dr. Mario theme from Sm4sh


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 29, 2015)

It's Aoba's coil ringtone from the game DRAMAtical murder.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 29, 2015)

I get tired of ringtones very quickly, so I always use the default one. You know, the one that goes "RIIIIIIIING! RIIIIIIIIIIING!". You can call me grandpa.


----------



## Varia (Jul 29, 2015)

Ya I use the default one too, just can't be bothered to play around with this crap (because it's not only about having your song, it's also about getting the right part to play). 
I used to have my whatsapp message notification as the sound you hear when getting a ring in Sonic.


----------



## haxan (Jul 29, 2015)

my ringtone starts at 0:20


----------



## Par39 (Jul 29, 2015)

For notifications, the Hidden Blade Assasination https://soundcloud.com/allsoundsasscreed/assassination?in=allsoundsasscreed/sets/assassins-creed-sfx
and emails, the Leap of Faith Eagle https://soundcloud.com/allsoundsass...in=allsoundsasscreed/sets/assassins-creed-sfx


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 29, 2015)

99.9% of the times my phone is on silent or vibrate.


----------



## cb9 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 29, 2015)

@Cherry Pie
I prefer this loading screen better IMO and is my ringtone.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 29, 2015)

Upgraded my text tone so now whenever  get an alert of any kind, my phone plays a clip of the swearing parrot from Bottom Live 2 yelling 'What that vicar needs is a good hard stiff cock right up his arse'.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 29, 2015)

Call ringtone is the KI 2013 theme and text tone is the screaming Ultra Combo also from KI 2013


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 29, 2015)

My current ringtone is ChuxChu by Yui Sakakibara (one of my fave singers).

It's the opening for a certain game by the same name (ChuxChu Idol).


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 29, 2015)

Benny Hill Song


----------



## nxwing (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 1, 2015)

The default. I don't get called often enough to care what my ringtone is set to.
But for the longest time, I had it set to this. Still my favorite ringtone of all time


----------



## duwen (Aug 1, 2015)

My text message tone is the 'tune' from Pac-Man when you lose a life, and it's been that pretty much since I first got a mobile phone 20 years ago!
My default generic ringtone is the Chop Chop Onion Master song from Parappa The Rapper, but most of my contacts have unique ringtones so I know who is calling me without even looking; they vary from being things like Ken's theme from SFII, a loop from Day of the Dead, the theme from Neon Genesis Evangelion, the japanese intro music for Tatsunoko vs Capcom, and a whole host of other stuff I can't remember.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## MarcusRaven (Aug 12, 2015)

I didn't do this video, but I DID record this song from the game itself, then trimmed it to a good loopable ringtone.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 12, 2015)

Shake it off by Taylor swift


----------



## Clarky (Aug 12, 2015)

The Duck Hunt theme


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 17, 2015)

nokia ringtoon


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 18, 2016)

Default, being on vibrate.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Chary (Jun 19, 2016)

I absolutely love this as a ringtone.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Jun 19, 2016)

Well, mine are quiet and unobtrusive default ringtones that barely anyone ever hears since out of consideration for others i keep my phone on vibrate.
Cause i'm a grown man and not some silly child striving to be recognized as an individual.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 19, 2016)

I just use the default because anything custom I set is likely too obnoxious and I run the risk of being noticed for anything nerdy ;o;


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)

if I set it on my phone it will be Der Fuhrer's Face for a laugh
my text tone will be the Windows 95 startup


----------



## lefthandsword (Jun 19, 2016)

Default because I'm afraid of public embarrassment.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 20, 2016)

My text tone is windows 98 chord(error sound) 
And for my ringtone I alternate between slipknot music or doom soundtrack


----------



## chaoskagami (Jun 20, 2016)

I currently have it set as:



First person to say "Death Waltz" gets shot.


----------



## Jao Chu (Jun 20, 2016)

Android "over the horizon"


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 20, 2016)

The beginning of the X-Files theme


----------



## AnonDragon (Jun 24, 2016)

In my current phone (Moto G) it is Machina

This one in my last phone:


----------



## Depravo (Jun 24, 2016)

Dunno, no one has ever called me.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Nobody ever calls me, so I think it's just on vibrate.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Hayleia (Jun 27, 2016)

That's actually a good question. I never changed my ringtone since I last reinstalled Android, and anyway, I always have my phone in silent mode (don't ring, don't vibrate) to avoid people disturbing me when I don't want to. So I don't know what my ringtone is.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 27, 2016)

Hayleia said:


> That's actually a good question. I never changed my ringtone since I last reinstalled Android, and anyway, I always have my phone in silent mode (don't ring, don't vibrate) to avoid people disturbing me when I don't want to. So I don't know what my ringtone is.



1:1 same for me ...

years ago it was mostly in vibration mode but after my (back than) new girlfriend allways woke me up about midnight while I had to stand up at 4 because of work I got rather paranoid and heard that freaking vibration even when there was nothing ... I got so upset and angry with the phone and the vibration that it is silent since ~4 years now


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 27, 2016)

Changed it agai


----------



## TheYellowFist (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bimmel (Jun 27, 2016)

I have no ringtone, only vibration.

It does not matter which sound you choose, in the end you'll hate it after the 10th time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2016)

might change it for this
https://soundcloud.com/eredarlordoftheburninglegion/tiasu-witwix-final


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2016)

But I cut out the beginning, so it actually starts at 0:45.


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 21, 2016)

default ringtone


----------



## endoverend (Aug 21, 2016)

Now this


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 23, 2016)

Twelfth Doctor Titles - Doctor Who


----------



## astronautlevel (Aug 25, 2016)

Mine is the section of Liar Mask starting at 3:08 and ending at 3:20
https://soundcloud.com/hsjshbsbdkaixfy-audha-ctjsiaidjf/akame-ga-kill-op-2-liar-mask-full


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 25, 2016)

this one


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 18, 2017)

Finally changed it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't remember, my phone is always on silent.


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2017)

I amusingly share the same ringtone as @Meteor7


----------



## zSyntex (Aug 19, 2017)

My MiBand 2 is enough. Ringtone is too mainstream


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2017)

I still have the same ringtones but me phone is on silent or vibrate all the fucking time so I don't hear them anymore ;')


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

I have the default Verizon airwaves ringtone. I might go out and find one I like one day.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I have no ringtone. Vibration is more than enough.


2 years later, same setup.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 21, 2017)

http://zedge.net/r1576853?src=d


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 21, 2017)

I dont have a phone, So I dont have a ring tone


----------



## urherenow (Aug 21, 2017)

Super Mario Brothers
When my wife calls, my ringtone is called "Wife warning". Sorry, you'll have to search for it. No bandwidth to upload anything...


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 21, 2017)

can't have a ring tone if ya don't have a phone o.o *sigh*


----------



## IcebergMM (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow my phone still has the same ringtone and notification tone as when I originally replied to this thread
...and that was 2 phones ago. Damn it's a good song.




Chary said:


> I absolutely love this as a ringtone.




Literally ruined


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 22, 2017)

First I had the raiders of the lost ark theme as my ringtone.
Then I had east bound and down. (Who doesn't like some smokey and the bandit?)
Right now my phone just buzzes as I have the ringtone completely off.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a default on my new phone but on my old one


----------



## VzUh (Aug 23, 2017)

didn't liked the game (probably cause half broken touch screen), but the ost... the ost was fucking great


----------



## Patxinco (Aug 23, 2017)

Probably for more than 1 decade.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 23, 2017)

I keep my phone in flight mode 247. But during important events when it isnt on flight mode the ringtone is this:


----------



## VzUh (Aug 23, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I keep my phone in flight mode 247. But during important events when it isnt on flight mode the ringtone is this:



is he your avatar?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 23, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> is he your avatar?



Mhmmm


----------



## VzUh (Aug 23, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Mhmmm


and is he the one who your signature talk about?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 23, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> and is he the one who your signature talk about?



Nope. That is some Cryptic SMT demon


----------



## VzUh (Aug 23, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Nope. That is some Cryptic SMT demon


did i pass the test? 1 of 2 answered good, that must be enough


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 23, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> did i pass the test? 1 of 2 answered good, that must be enough



You did good buddy! Hence the three Likes  (now lets not derail this topic any further)


----------



## ShroomKing (Aug 23, 2017)

mine's this one


----------



## VzUh (Aug 23, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> You did good buddy! Hence the three Likes  (now lets not derail this topic any further)


ok xD
thinking about changing the ring tone to this


----------

